# Advocate Flea Treatment



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Folks,

This product was mentioned in the Health section earlier this week but mostly spoke about the cost of it.

Please could you advise on your personal experiences with it. I've looked on t'internet but the reviews are mixed - some very good & some very bad.

I just want opinions regarding it - any allergic reactions or extremely effective etc. 

Many thanks

Moggy


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

we use it on our two, no problems at all....other than the hit to the purse! :lol:


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

hi...apparently advocate is now one of the most effective flea treatments...the pesky fleas have picked up abit of a resistance to frontline 

For the first year of Honey and Indys life i pay a DD of £13.00 per month per kitten which covers fleaing and worming every month..vaccs..spaying, dental checks and their booster at 1 yrs...so i am clueless to how much advocate costs..because vets give it to me 

As long as it kills or prevents the litter buggers coming i will stick with advocate

honey and indy have always been fine with it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

honeysmummy said:


> hi...apparently advocate is now one of the most effective flea treatments...the pesky fleas have picked up abit of a resistance to frontline
> 
> For the first year of Honey and Indys life i pay a DD of £13.00 per month per kitten which covers fleaing and worming every month..vaccs..spaying, dental checks and their booster at 1 yrs...so i am clueless to how much advocate costs..because vets give it to me
> 
> ...


Cheers for all that info. Really appreciated. :thumbup1:

Merson is the biggest problem with the fleas - he goes out much more than Oscar does, travels much further & also has the longer, denser coat. Frontline on him is a waste of time, money & hassle.

My vets charge £5.71 per pippette for Advocate - not cheap but if it works.... I DON'T CARE!!!!!!! :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

We just started using it now, instead of frontline because as mentioned it is no longer very affective.
It is sold at the vets and i personally have not heard anything bad about it, my 3 were fine


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I use advocate and find it very effective. I get it from Vet Uk online. I purchase a prescription from my vet and send it into Vet Uk. My vets did me a prescription for a six pack x 3 which cost me £7.00. The advocate 6 pack costs £23.92 so total cost £78.76. To buy the same amount from the vets would cost me just over £100 so it works out a whole lot cheaper.

Advocate for Cats | Advocate for Large Cats - £12.98


----------



## lis4242 (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone know what the difference is between advocate and advantage? they are both made by the same company??


----------

